# Information About Shorin Ru



## Deleted member 40465 (May 6, 2019)

Can anyone explain the rules of Shorin Ryu sparring? 

I cannot seem to find this information online.

I get the gist, but I know some forms of Karate do not allow punches to the face. Does Shorin Ryu sparring allow punches to the face?

Thank you.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2019)

You can punch to the face in any style....whether or not is legal....now that's a different story


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2019)

That will differ some by school, or at least by association. I could check with the chief instructor at the school where I teach (it's a Shorin-ryu school, but that's not what I teach, and I'm not around much for their classes), and will be happy to, but know that her answer might not be the same answer you'd get in another association.


----------



## JR 137 (May 6, 2019)

Depending on who’s teaching, it’ll range from zero sparring to full contact. It all depends on the teacher/chief instructor. 

As far as competition goes, it depends on who’s running the competition. 

The only way to know exactly what’s going on in the school is to ask. And stop in and visit. Shorin-Ryu can be great, and it can be awful. It all depends on who’s teaching, how they’re teaching, and who’s in class with you.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (May 8, 2019)

"Shorin-Ryu" is not a universal, cohesive style with a singular method of sparring, the way Kyokushin tends to be. It's MUCH broader, containing 4 main sub-types, and countless organizations that all do things differently, which contain even more countless schools that do things differently. The only way to know what the rules are for sparring where you train is to ask the instructor--don't make assumptions based on what other people do.


----------

